# Performance Level C Kategorie 1



## deit (20 März 2018)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade in der Einarbeitung in die Maschinensicherheit und analysiere gerade die vorhandenen Systeme:

Folgendes System:

Eaton Türendschalter (*Kategorie 3*) --> Pilz Pnoz Multi --> Eaton-Schütz mit zwangsgeführten Kontakten (Kategorie 1)

*Plr = C*

Verfikation mittels Sistema ergibt *PL=C 
*
jetzt kann ich das ganze System ja auch wie folgt aufbauen:

Eaton Türendschalter (*Kategorie 1*) --> Pilz Pnoz Multi --> Eaton-Schütz (Kategorie 2)

Verfikation mittels Sistema ergibt auch hier *PL=C 

Da ich bei einem Plr=C von schweren Verletzungen ausgehe, ist für mich nicht ganz erkennbar, wieso Türendschalter (Kat 1) und Schütz (Kat 1) ein PL C herauskommt. Persönlich hätte auch 2 Endschalter genommen, aber mir fehlt die Begründung !


*


----------



## stevenn (21 März 2018)

Ist das Eaton-Schütz ein bewährtes Bauteil gemäß 13849?
bei der Auswahl des Türendschalters würde ich die 14119 berücksichtigen. Hier stellt sich dann die Frage, ob ein Kategorie 1 Schalter noch ausreichend ist, Stichwort Manipulation usw.
erreichst du einen MTTFD von "hoch" bei zweiter Version?

Aber bei der ersten Version hast du ja auch nur Kat 1, wegen dem Schütz.
Also beide Versionen sind max. Kat1 und mit Kat 1 ist PL c prinzipiell erreichbar.
Fazit, keine deiner beider Versionen ist deutlich besser als die Andere. Aber da der PLr auch c ist, muss es das auch nicht. 
Aber bedenke den Nachweis für bewährte Bauteile.


----------



## deit (21 März 2018)

Hey vielen dank , Schütz ist ein bewährtes Bauteil nach 13849!
mit den Kategorien habe ich mich ungünstig ausgedrückt, meinte viel mehr bei 2 kanaligen Endschalter hätte ich beim Ausfall eines Endschalters nicht den Ausfall der gesamten Sicherheitsfunktion!

Mir ging es hierbei viel mehr um den Punkt, dass bei PLC man ja von schweren Verletzung ausgeht und mit Kat 1 möglich ist


----------



## stevenn (21 März 2018)

ich weiß nicht ob ich das richtig verstehe, aber nicht jedes Schütz ist automatisch ein bewährtes Bauteil, das muss der Hersteller bestätigen.
Ausfall der Sicherheitsfunktion nicht, nein, aber die Anlage geht in den sicheren Zustand.. und der einkanalige Schalter fällt ja auch nicht so schnell aus, da er bewährt ist. 
Mit der Zuhilfenahme des Graphen aus 13849 kann der geforderte PLr "c" sein, bei schwerer Verletzung. Dafür ist aber die Exposition gering und es ist Vermeidbar. Wenn diese Gegebenheiten gegeben sind dann kann der PL durchaus c sein. Denn wenn die Exposition gering ist und die Gefahr vermeidbar ist, dann will man eben verhindern, das mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen wird. Es muss halt genau durchleuchtet werden, was z.B. "vermeidbar" bedeutet. Es ist z.B. etwas vermeidbar, wenn es* im ungünstigsten Fall *mit 2mm/s auf mich zukommt. Wenn etwas im ungünstigsten Fall mit 200 mm/s auf mich zukommt, dann wird es schon schwieriger. 
Mein Tipp, ist, genau zu dokumentieren, warum man sich hier für den PLr entschieden hat.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (21 März 2018)

Wann immer ich mit Fachleuten darüber gesprochen habe kam das gleiche heraus:
Grundsätzlich ist es möglich mit einer einkanaligen Architektur PL c zu erreichen.
Allerdings muss man durchgängig einen hohen DC erreichen. Und das ist häufig nicht so einfach bzw. unmöglich.
Ich schließe mich da den "Expertenmeinungen" an: Zur Erreichung eines PL c sollte man ein 2-kanaliges System wählen.

Ob ein einziger Schalter mit 2 Schaltsignalen ausreicht dessen Hebel "einkanalig" ist, das ist nicht eindeutig zu beantworten.
Hier habe ich schon unterschiedliche Antworten über die Zulässigkeit von Fehlerausschlüssen zu hören bekommen.
Ich persönlich würde das im Einzelfall bewerten. Art des Schalters, Einbaulage etc...


----------



## stevenn (21 März 2018)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Wann immer ich mit Fachleuten darüber gesprochen habe kam das gleiche heraus:
> Grundsätzlich ist es möglich mit einer einkanaligen Architektur PL c zu erreichen.
> Allerdings muss man durchgängig einen hohen DC erreichen. Und das ist häufig nicht so einfach bzw. unmöglich.
> Ich schließe mich da den "Expertenmeinungen" an: Zur Erreichung eines PL c sollte man ein 2-kanaliges System wählen.
> ...


da muss ich ein bisschen widersprechen, denn ein DC ist bei Kategorie 1 nicht relevant. 
ich denke die "Experten" diskutieren eher, ob ein PL d mit Kategorie 2 sinnvoll ist, oder ob man Kategorie 3 nehmen sollte.
Unendlich viele Diskussionen ob PL c mit Kategorie 1 möglich ist, hatte ich noch nicht, denn das sehe ich eher einfach. denn Bauteile müssen bewährt sein und (dann berechnet) mindestens einen PL c. 
Die Umsetzung von PL d mit Testkanal usw. sehe ich (subjektives Empfinden) als schwieriger an.


----------



## deit (21 März 2018)

Okay Vielen Dank! Es handelt sich um Sicherheitspositionsschalter!



> ich weiß nicht ob ich das richtig verstehe, aber nicht jedes Schütz ist automatisch ein bewährtes Bauteil, das muss der Hersteller bestätigen.


ist vom Hersteller bestätigt worden



> Ausfall der Sicherheitsfunktion nicht, nein, aber die Anlage geht in den sicheren Zustand


Hab da viel mehr an zum Beispiel defektem Kabel, nen Leiterschluss habe und den Türschalter überbrückt. Für den Fall muss doch eine Querschlusserkennung vorhanden sein oder?

Eine letzte frage hätte ich noch, es geht um das Wiedereinschalten der Anlage:
Tür wird wieder geschlossen, mit einem Taster erfolgt ein Reset! Ist dieses eine eigene Sicherheitsfunktion?
Sprich:
 Sicherheitsfunktion1: Beim Öffnen der Schutztür wird der Motor abgeschaltet
Sicherheitsfunktion2: Schutztür wird der geschlossen und Reseten per Taster schaltet Motor wieder ein

Vom logischen Gedanke her wäre das ja keine eigene Sicherheitsfunktion, muss der Reset-Taster überhaupt in der Sicherheitsfunktion mit berechnet werden?
Danach geh ich nämlich einen Schritt weiter : Betriebsart 1 Normalbetrieb; Betriebsart 2:Einrichterbetrieb: Motor 1 kann bei offener Tür mit Zustimmtaster gefahren werden alle anderen Motoren werden abgeschaltet (fiktive Annahme)
Dazu folgende Sicherheitsfunktionen:
1. " Betriebsart Einrichterbetrieb schaltet alle Motoren ab"
2. " Motor 1 kann im Einrichterbetrieb per Zustimmtaster gefahren werden"

Es geht mir jetzt unabhängig von reduzierter Geschwindigkeit etc um die Frage:
Ich bin im Einrichterbetrieb und schalte zurück in den Normalbetrieb.
Ist die Umschaltung eine Sicherheitsfunktion ? Ich muss ja sicher gehen, dass keine 2 Betriebsarten aktiv sind und das die gewollte Betriebsart wieder eingeschaltet ist
Sprich Sicherheitsfunktion Betriebsartenumschaltung: 
" Nach Umschalten in Betriebsart Normalbetrieb und Reseten der Anlage können die Motoren wieder eingeschaltet werden"


----------



## Tigerente1974 (21 März 2018)

stevenn schrieb:


> da muss ich ein bisschen widersprechen, denn ein DC ist bei Kategorie 1 nicht relevant.
> ich denke die "Experten" diskutieren eher, ob ein PL d mit Kategorie 2 sinnvoll ist, oder ob man Kategorie 3 nehmen sollte.
> Unendlich viele Diskussionen ob PL c mit Kategorie 1 möglich ist, hatte ich noch nicht, denn das sehe ich eher einfach. denn Bauteile müssen bewährt sein und (dann berechnet) mindestens einen PL c.
> Die Umsetzung von PL d mit Testkanal usw. sehe ich (subjektives Empfinden) als schwieriger an.



Das meinte ich auch. Meine Synapsen haben da was falsch verschaltet... *ACK*


----------



## stevenn (21 März 2018)

deit schrieb:


> Hab da viel mehr an zum Beispiel defektem Kabel, nen Leiterschluss habe und den TÃ¼rschalter Ã¼berbrÃ¼ckt. FÃ¼r den Fall muss doch eine Querschlusserkennung vorhanden sein oder?


Querschlusserkennung brauchst du nur bei insgesamt höheren Risiko. schau dir doch die 13849 genauer an, da gibt es eine Tabelle, was für welche Kategorie erfüllt sein muss. und dann kannst du schauen, ob du mit dieser Kategorie und den weiteren Daten den PLr erreichst.


----------



## deit (21 März 2018)

Hey 
Danke, sorry hatte es nicht gesehen, meine anderen Fragen haben sich ebenfalls erledigt da ich den Bereich " manuelle Rückstellfunktion" gefunden hatte! 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------

